# Ford 800 transmission stuck in low.



## dsolsbery (Aug 23, 2012)

Have any of you Ford 800 owners ever had your tractor stick in 1st gear?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Dennis,

In browsing through the internet, I don't recall seeing any 800's stuck in gear, so I think this is a relatively rare occurrence. I'm assuming that you have a 5 speed transmission. If it's 4 speed, the concept remains the same. Have you tried rocking the tractor? 

Normally, when I have stuck gearshift, I have to pull the transmission cover, and use a big screwdriver to return the shift mechanism back in the neutral position. I expect that you will have to do the same.

See the attached parts diagram. In your case, you have to remove the shift lever first before you can remove the transmission cover. Take care not to lose the woodruff key. There is also a spring to contend with.

There are 3 shift rails inside the transmission that move back and forth when you move the shift lever back & forth. Gears 1&2 are on the middle rail. There is a fork attached to each shift rail by a setscrew that moves a splined coupler down below in the transmission. Check that the middle fork moves forward/back with the middle rail. The set screw may have come loose. There should be a dimple in the rail that the set screw seats in. 

It might be a good time to change the transmission fluid. 

If you don't have a shop/service manual, it might be wise to get one before tackling this job. It's a pretty simple job, but sometimes questions arise that only a manual can answer.


----------



## dsolsbery (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I had visions of splitting the tractor and removing the transmission and it costing me out the whazoo! I did come across a forum entry that talked about an 8n sticking in gear, and the fix was much like what you described, so I feel a lot better about it now. I'm going out this evening and try that out. Mine is a four speed so it won't be that hard to remove the top cover and check it out. Again, thanks a lot.
Dennis


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You don't have to remove the shift lever to pull the cover on a 4 speed transmission. So, it's a simpler job. Pull the cover with the shift lever in place.


----------



## dsolsbery (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, I finally got around to pulling the top cover, worked it around a little bit and put it back together. Worked as advertised. Thanks for the help.
Dennis


----------

